# 5” splice for flexible dust collection hose



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I have 2 sections of 5” flexible dust collection hose that I need to connect together. I cannot find a 5” splice anywhere. I can find them in 4” and in 6”, but not 5”. What are your suggestions, or do you know where I can get what I’m looking for?
Thanks for the help,
Nick


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Would this work?

https://www.amazon.com/Speedi-Produ...d=1518747793&sr=8-2&keywords=5+duct+connector


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You got any coffee cans?*

If they truly don't exist... I donno? but why not think outside the box and find something else that will work? A old style coffee can strikes me as just about the right size. Cut out the bottom with a acn opener. Another size can might work? Take a trip to the grocery store, you may have to buy a can of tomatoes, you can eat them and save the can. Usually heating and cooling sections in the home stores stock snap together steel sections for vents... another source. Hose clamps are available in 6" sizes that will reduce to 5".


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Sometimes it takes a little nudge in the right direction. 
Nick


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

nblumert said:


> I have 2 sections of 5” flexible dust collection hose that I need to connect together. I cannot find a 5” splice anywhere. I can find them in 4” and in 6”, but not 5”. What are your suggestions, or do you know where I can get what I’m looking for?
> Thanks for the help,
> Nick


Nick:

Try Rockler. http://www.rockler.com/spiral-pipe-and-fittings-for-dust-collection-system-pipes-and-fittings

Or SpiralMfg.com
http://www.spiralmfg.com/low-pressure-coupling-end-cap/

I have purchased from both sources. The Rockler link is for products made by Spiral Manufacturing. When Rockler doesn't have the Spiral part I need, I order directly from Spiral Mfg. Spiral has done small orders for me in the past. I just had to call/email them with my requirements.

Eric


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

When I worked in a printing shop we wrapped a strip of a aluminum printing plate around the outside of one end slightly cone shaped so the other end went into the second length, then bound it all up with duct tape. Sometimes a temporary fix would last for years.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, I wish I would have found the spiral manufacturing piece earlier. I found some hvac piping from Home Depot and made 2pieces 8nto 1and made it fit.


----------

